# Secret Santa Participants



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

If you are interested in participating in this year's Secret Santa event, please read the following thread:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-everything-else-maltese-related/210777-secret-santa-time-2.html

Here are those currently signed up to participate and their status.

Ann Mother - Questionnaire Completed
Bailey&me - Questionnaire Completed
Bailey02 - Questionnaire Completed
Chardy - Questionnaire Completed
Cyndrae - Questionnaire Completed
donnad - Questionnaire Completed
eiksaa - Questionnaire Completed
furbabies mom - Questionnaire Completed
kd1212 - Questionnaire Completed
Lacie's Mom - Questionnaire Completed
maggieh - Questionnaire Completed
Maglily - Questionnaire Completed
maltese manica - Questionnaire Completed
maltese#1fan - Questionnaire Completed
Matilda's mommy - Questionnaire Completed
mdbflorida - Questionnaire Completed
mfa - Questionnaire Completed
michellerobison - Questionnaire Sent - Not Participating 
mom2bijou - Questionnaire Completed
Orla - Questionnaire Completed
Rin - Questionnaire Completed
S&LP's Mommy - Questionnaire Completed
sherry - Questionnaire Completed
Snowbody - Questionnaire Completed
socalyte - Questionnaire Completed
sophiesmom - Questionnaire Completed
summergirl73 - Questionnaire Completed
Sylie - Questionnaire Completed
The A Team - Questionnaire Completed
wkomorow - Questionnaire Completed
Yukki - Questionnaire Completed


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi Lynn,

I'd be happy to participate!!!

Best,
Kim


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Updated List


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Lynn, when is the deadline to sent questionnaire back? I need to take measurements¡


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Lynn did you get my completed questionnaire? I sent it a couple of days ago.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Deadline for returning questionnaire is Oct. 25th.

Deb - sorry -- I did get yours and have updated your status.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I sent mine in to you as well Lynn


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I have updated the status of the Secret Santa participants in Post #1 of this thread. If you have returned your completed Questionnaire, and I don't show it as Completed, please let me know asap.

Also, if you want to participate in this year's Secret Santa, please remember to pm me with your email address so that I can email you a Questionnaire to complete.

*Remember that all Secret Santa Questions must be completed and returned to me no later than Oct. 25th.*

If you participated in SS last year and would like a copy of your completed questionnaire (to help complete this year's questionnaire), please let me know and I will email it to you.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'll do my paperwork soon....really....promise. Gotta do some measuring...


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hey Lynn,
I didn't receive the Questionnaire. Would you mind re-emailing it? I'll p.m. you with our email again. Thanks so much for all you do!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll get mine canned and sent now.I just got my computer back from the shop,I thought it crashed again, but it was the power supply.
I hope with these darn health issues to be able to fullfill my end.. I have more surgery coming as I have a hernia to have repaired from where they harvested tissue for my breast reconstruction...
I saw some really cool stuff , so can't wait to get shopping...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just 13 more days to get your questionnaires completed and returned to me. Come on guys -- you can do this.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Lynn, I sent you back the questionnaire -- did you get it?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Carol - have NOT received the completed questionnaire. Would you please re-email to me? Thanks


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Updated the status list again. Don't forget to complete your questionnaires and email back to me.

And -- for those that haven't signed up yet, there is still time. Just pm me your email address so that I can get your questionnaire to you for your completion.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I sent my completed questionnaire already too, Lynn.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

For anyone who's new to SM or just new to the Secret Santa event. Come participate with us! It's so much and watching the reveal photos will totally bring a smile to your face. Basically we are assigned a "secret buddy" and we send gifts to that fluff. There are always lots of surprises, giggles and just good old fashioned joy....something we can all use more of  . If you were on the fence and decide you want to participate - let Lynn know SOON!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Summergirl73 said:


> For anyone who's new to SM or just new to the Secret Santa event. Come participate with us! It's so much and watching the reveal photos will totally bring a smile to your face. Basically we are assigned a "secret buddy" and we send gifts to that fluff. There are always lots of surprises, giggles and just good old fashioned joy....something we can all use more of  . If you were on the fence and decide you want to participate - let Lynn know SOON!


 
Bridget, thank you for posting this. We have a lot of newbies this year and would love to have you join in the fun!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I agree with Bridget! The only year I didn't do SS was I think my first year on SM...2006. I've done it every year since. Don't be shy. You'll have so much fun!

Lynn....just emailed you my questionnaire.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm still not seeing my questionnaire being posted as completed, which I did days ago. Lynn, could you check if you got it?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jackie -- I don't have yours. Could you please re-email to me? Thx


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

The status in post 1 is up to date, so, if you've returned your questionnaire and don't see it marked as COMPLETED, please re-email it to me. Thanks


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Sent questionnaire! We are so excited for Secret Santa this year! :chili::chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just one more week to sign up and to get your questionnaire completed and back to me. Status is updated in post #1.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Will do, I always forget the measurements...thanks for the reminder.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah! So excited for this.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Only waiting for a handful of questionnaires to be returned.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Lynn I sent but you have not updated that you received.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Carol -- yours shows that your Questionnaire has been Completed. I have the ones that are in blue -- that participant has completed and returned his/her questionnaire.

I am only waiting for the ones that are still in black.

*Blue = Lynn has received*

*Black = Lynn is waiting for questionnaire to be returned*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn - I sent mine to you this evening. I didn't want you "coming after me" LOL like in the raffle. I decided to be very good with this event -- well I don't have that crazy work schedule so I can be.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sue -- LOL -- yep - I was coming after you for the Raffle LOL: Got your questionnaire and updated in post #1.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Updated


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OK -- I've worked on the Secret Santa Buddy assignments which will go out tomorrow, so remember to check your email later in the day. I'm still waiting for a couple of questionnaires to be returned.

I've heard from Becky (bailey02) who says that she will have the questionnaire back to me tomorrow.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:aktion033:Thanks Lynn! looking forward to that tomorrow.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:dancing banana::cheer: I'm so excited to be a part of ss this year:chili:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah! Can't wait.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Yay! Thanks, Lynn! :chili:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Yay! Can't wait to find out who we'll be shopping for!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so excited.:chili: We love shopping for Secret Santa.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Lynn, It's with a heavy heart that I can't do it this year, looking at at least two more surgeries and biopsies, all inpatient.. I don't want to let anyone down by committing...an not being able to follow through.. First one I've missed... Last year was kinda tough but I was early in treatment...

I hate this, we've been looking forward to this all year...watching our fluffs get prezzies and seeing the reveals.. It's our only real Christmas celebration since we don't have family to speak of. Crying as I type this. I'm so sorry... At least we can enjoy everyone's reveals.
I hope next year will be better..


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Awww Michelle I'm sorry you have to go through so much more, I wish I was closer to help out.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle - I'm so sorry. But the main thing you have to do is take care of yourself and get better. :wub::wub: There will be more SSs in your future. :smootch:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Michelle, I am so sorry you can not participate this year, but Sue is right - the most important thing is for you to take care of yourself.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Michelle -- I know you are sad, but I also think this is the right decision for this year. You shouldn't have extra stress on you right now to meet deadlines and worry about Secret Santa. Although we will miss your participating this year, we will look forward to you being back next year when, hopefully, you are very healthy again.:grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OK -- I've just sent most of the emails with the buddy assignments. There are a handful that won't go out until later today.

I've tried to look back at prior year's Buddy assignments and hopefully haven't duplicated any buddies that you may have already had. If, for some reason, there is a problem with the buddy that you've been assigned (had them before, etc.) please let me know asap so that I can reassign and adjust as needed.

OK -- now it's fun time. Let the shopping begin!!! :chili::chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili::chili: Couldn't be happier. Indeed, time to start thinking and shopping for our special buddy!!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah! Love our buddies and can't wait to shop (I might have started online shopping already)


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I just checked my mail... We have our Buddies!!!! Yeah!!!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I am so excited! I'll probably start shopping tomorrow


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm excited too--my first SS with SM!!! At this time last year, I hadn't even met Tyler yet and to be honest, was back and forth on if I was ready for another after Trevor. Definitely glad that something clicked on November 4th in me that said it was okay to love again--I adore Tyler and he makes me so happy. And, I love that I found SM--I've made great friends and love being a part of this community!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Before I even opened the e-mail, I guessed who our buddies would be! Very happy with our buddies!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Yea, we got our buddies! Gotta go shopping, see ya!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

donnad said:


> Before I even opened the e-mail, I guessed who our buddies would be! Very happy with our buddies!


Are you kidding??? Smart cookie.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Yay!! We love our buddies and are soooo excited to start shopping for them!! :chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OK - all participants have been sent an email with their buddy assignments. If you have not received your email, please let know and I will re-email you the info.

BTW -- I have asked Yung to set up a Secret Santa Sub-Forum 2014. As soon as it is ready, I will let you know and then we can start telling a little about our fluffs and then start giving "hints" about who our buddy might be.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Are you kidding??? Smart cookie.


I just had a feeling and knew who we were going to get! !


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Woooooeee, let the shopping begin!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I've got one little thing already. But will have to do all my shopping on-line probably. But I 'm going to LA in November. Anyone know any novel places to go?


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey Pat, I live in LA--anything in particular you want info on? Feel free to PM me!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

LOVE our buddies this year. Well I love them every year, but I was def excited when I opened the email!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

michellerobison said:


> Lynn, It's with a heavy heart that I can't do it this year, looking at at least two more surgeries and biopsies, all inpatient.. I don't want to let anyone down by committing...an not being able to follow through.. First one I've missed... Last year was kinda tough but I was early in treatment...
> 
> I hate this, we've been looking forward to this all year...watching our fluffs get prezzies and seeing the reveals.. It's our only real Christmas celebration since we don't have family to speak of. Crying as I type this. I'm so sorry... At least we can enjoy everyone's reveals.
> I hope next year will be better..


Michelle :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

donnad said:


> Before I even opened the e-mail, I guessed who our buddies would be! Very happy with our buddies!



How funny is that? neato!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

We got our buddies! We got our buddies! They are . . . Two little dogs!


----------

